# Terk to Produce XM Digital Adaptors



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Products Geared for Pioneer, Kenwood Head Units

Terk Technologies said it will produce a smart digital adapter for connecting the XM Satellite Radio direct universal tuner box to Kenwood and Pioneer aftermarket car stereo head units.

The XM tuner box is an ultra-compact, universal tuner module that connects to a satellite-ready in-dash car stereo, enabling the driver to tune into XM's radio channels using the existing car stereo controls.

Terk's smart digital adapter for Kenwood and Pioneer links the XM tuner box to a satellite-ready car stereo. With a XM tuner and a Terk smart digital adapter, any vehicle with a satellite-ready Kenwood or Pioneer head unit can receive XM programming.

The Terk smart digital adapter for Kenwood and Pioneer satellite-ready car stereo head units will be available in the second quarter at pricing to be announced later.

http://www.skyretailer.com


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

What is the "universal tuner box"?


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

Since Kenwood head-units support Sirius (at least mine does), does this mean that the universal tuner will be doing some sort of "Sirius emulation" to fool the Kenwood?


----------

